# James' 10 Gallon Planted Tank Journal



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

i may have forgot to mention that any feedback is welcome.


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey nice to know i am not the only 17 year old into fish there are quite a lot on this forum! You might get more responses on the photo album forum  It looks good but needs more plants! And some fish. The rocks do remind me of those you see everywhere on Lanzarote and the other cannery islands


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, dont worry my 25 live plants are coming tomorrow so.. boo ya.. lol

Im taking any suggestions for fish as of now. 

Also, can a moderater please move this to the photo album forums, thanks.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

That will be a very full tank with 25 live plants and the rock. I would suggest neon tetras since they are small or an other small fish.


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

As i said in my main post, im not putting all 25 in, im just putting in a selection.


----------



## bhare (Nov 11, 2005)

> i may have forgot to mention that any feedback is welcome.


I think those lava rocks in your photo are just too big, it really makes your 10G look so small...I get where your inspiration is coming from, do you have any smaller lava rocks to put in there?


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

lol bhare i thaught they look good that size but maybe they would look better with a few plants on like anubias. A moss wall would look good in there aswell im going to be starting one soon


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

He could take the Left one out and use the right one and work from there. Some small foreground plants would look nice. And smaller fish would definitley make it look much better.

The fish might want to get some snowboards and ride that slope though. It almost looks like Mount Everest.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

How about i comprimise. I could hammer the large rock up into lots of pieces and use them to make a mound that would overall look alot smaller and probably have more caves and tunnels. Sound good?


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

well before you decided here's one last look before the plants get delivered - i rearranged it abit and took the tetra out so it's a bit cloudy still. Sorry about the lightning, kitchen is very bright.


----------



## vandyll (Feb 3, 2006)

I like it. I mean I REALLY like it. That hardscaping is very well done, IMHO. I can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

hey thanks, i thought the plants were going to come in the mail today but to no avail  i guess they'll come tomorrow as they were due 'mid-week'. 

Thanks for the compliments. Im really not sure now whether to keep it as it is or break the rocks up and stack some of them up.


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

well mate if you dont like the look then change it but if you want to listen to my opinion and vandyll we love it how it is 

what plants are you getting in the post? where did you order them from? Im interested in buying plants online!


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

i know Laura from www.tropical-aquarium-plants.co.uk

I got a deal of 25 plants for £3 which is awesome. There is a set mix on the site but i got a custom deal on ebay with lots of different plants.


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

hey have the plants come yet? i cant wait to see this planted!


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

I think using only one rock (the one on the left) will make the tank look better and wider. Plus you can have an open area for a field of plants and what not. I'm not keen on breaking up the rocks to pile of smaller rocks.

Looks good so far. Looking forward to seeing it filled in.

Keep it Poppin! roud:

the KK


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

*9th Febuary - Planting time!*

Guess who's plants came today  ME!

Im really sorry to all the 'fans' of the tank as my camera seems to be getting worse and worse so i apologise for the light problems but i think we can see the basic layout..

here goes..

I have about 8 of the 25 in this tank. Keep in mind they're all still young and when they have chance to grow out, they'll look awesome..










Well there you can see, got a few plants scattered around, looking for some carpet plant next such as dwarf hairgrass and i really need to find some javamoss somewhere.










Another angle there..

Il get some more tomorrow in the right lighting conditions, also gonna get myself a textured background to add to the rock effect. So whadaya' think?


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

little bit of a zoom out shot here..










So for now it's pretty sorted aquascaping wise. Im still keen on adding abit of java moss on the front area of gravel but im happy with the rest of the planting. I might do what krazykid suggested and take out the rock on the right and stick a big plant arrangement as a sort of 'field' there but for now its cool,

Tomorrow im getting a mini filter but thats for my sister's 5 gallon minnow tank, also the brine shrimp hopefully but again thats only obviously for my fauna in my 20 gallon planted community. I still havnt decided the fauna for this tank, i want some unusual and rare or perhaps just colourful. Peace out for now,

James

p.s FEEDBACK!?


----------



## fezly (Jan 11, 2006)

dudleystinks said:


> well mate if you dont like the look then change it but if you want to listen to my opinion and vandyll we love it how it is
> 
> what plants are you getting in the post? where did you order them from? Im interested in buying plants online!


With regards to online plant orders in the UK I have used Greenline aquatics several times over the years and they always produce good quality plants. I think they were rated as number 1 in a practical fishkeeping plant retailer survey a while back, here is the link. http://www.aquaticplants.eu.com/


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks great! I thought the first few pics with the sparse planting on the first page looked especially good. Looks like youll have a tank full of plants very soon!

Great job!
Yahoo


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

looks good what plants do you have in there???


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Is that Trichomanes javanicum? Also known as borneo fern? There is some debate as to whether the species is able to survive underwater indefinitely.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

I love that tetra killa pic. I've got two betta killa's


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeh, its aqua fern or 'Trichomanes javanicum'

I've heard about the little debate on it but i've had friends who've had it for a very long time and i just love to put it with rocks. I have a few other plants in there such as Valis' and tiny Red Myros.

I put alot of the other plants in the package in my large tank. 

My tetra killa is so cute but i wish he'd leave those fish alone.. :icon_roll He knows he's not allowed to touch the aquariums so sometimes i find him staring at the tank from my table for ages  

Thankyou for all your lovely comments, over the weekend it's started growing very well and all is good. I bought some micro sword this weekend so im going to put it in and show some pics. Peace out for now..


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a quick update - i just ordered some dwarf hairgrass and some java fern. Aswell as a few other bits and bobs so i might swop a few things round and add a few things when it comes mid-week and il take a few snaps of it. Peace out!

Oh p.s - big props to Fezly as i ordered those plants from Greenline aquatic..  GREAT PLACE!


----------



## ChrisCummins (Jan 22, 2006)

You said you bought 25 plants, I could only see a few in there. What you doing with the others? *hint hint wink wink nudge nudge* Say no more. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Livebearer101 said:


> I put alot of the other plants in the package in my large tank.


Allow me to quote myself..


----------



## ChrisCummins (Jan 22, 2006)

I should really read through threads more...


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

*14th Feb*
ok im in a depressing mood so everyone just tell me what sucks about my tank so i can change it.. peace...


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey livebearer it looks alright. All i would suggest is a forground probably some hairgrass and some fine leaved stem plants at the back maybe some anubias on the rocks. 

Thanks for the website i have just ordered 220 grams of java moss for my moss wall! Not sure how much that is lol. How long did your delievery take to come


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

I phoned the guy and had mine changed to fast tracked which takes 2 days, but it will basically come this week, probably thursday.

Bit of a happier mood now..

Oh by the way, i ordered these for this tank and my 20 gallon:

DESCRIPTION QUANTITY PRICE COST 

7079 per 25 approx - 1 £3.00 £3.00 
ELEOCHARIS PARRULUS (DWARF - 
MINI HAIR - 
GRASS)- 
No. Shipped 1 

4003 each LIMNOBIUM SPONGIA - 1 £0.75 £0.75 
(AMAZON FROGBIT - 
TROPICAL)- 
No. Shipped 1 

4110 each HYGRO. SALICIFOLIA- 1 £0.50 £0.50 
(WILLOW LEAF - 
STRICTA)- 
No. Shipped 1 

2134 per bunch MICROSORIUM - 1 £1.80 £1.80 
PTEROPUS (JAVA FERN TRUE - 
FORM)- 
No. Shipped 1 


----

Not bad huh? Im definitley going to use the hairgrass in this tank. Ill keep all updated.


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

That’s good but I should have told you where you could get a lot of hair grass cheap. I will tell you now if you want anymore though. Basically if you go to the pond section of most garden centres and look at the plants there usually is some standing in cold trays of water. If you look carefully at the scientific names you will probably find hair grass. Mine cost me £3 for a very large pot. Don’t worry that its being grown above the water because once you put it in your talk all you have to do is trim it short and wait for it to adjust. Sorry i didnt tell you before you should have said you wanted some!


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey its cool, thanks for the heads up but my order came today (ordered it only on monday) and the stuff is sweet. I have LOADS of hairgrass anyhow so it doesnt matter, i may need some more soon though.

Im afraid all the stuff will be mainly for my big tank at the moment. Im currently going on holiday tomorrow and will be back in a week so iv just bunged everything in and it will grow like crazy while im away. 

Im then starting on completely revamping my big aquarium, the only reason i havnt shown it here yet is because of really crappy blue and silver and red gravel so im completely tuning it up a notch with some new stuff. Get ready for a journal on that..

See you all soon,

James

p.s Peace out :thumbsup:


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Have a great trip! Can't wait to see your tanks when you return!


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

*24th Feb 2005 - back from holiday!*

Hellooooo :fish: 

Back from Lanzarote and feeling fresh. Jesus i dont know where im up to with my tanks!

My 10 Gallon seems to be going well, it has grown quite a bit and the only problem i come back to find is abit of string algae growing from the top. Il sort that out later and post some pics.

Now im back off holiday i have a plan  

Just for 2 days maximum, im going to move a betta and 11 tetra to the tank while i re-do my 20 gallon.

Im then going to start a new journal for my 20 gallon in the photo album section. When its finished and looking spiffy, il move back my 5 x-ray tetra and my betta, but leave the 5 flame tetra and red-eye tetra in the 10 gallon. 

After that im back to purchase 5 more x-rays to move the school up to 10. 

So to sum it all up..

NOW:

20 Gallon - 5 x-ray, 5 flame, 1 red-eye tetra, 1 betta
10 Gallon - Nothing

DURING 20 GALLON REVAMP:

20 Gallon - Under construction..
10 Gallon - 5 x-ray, 5 flame, 1 red-eye tetra, 1 betta

AFTER REVAMP:

20 Gallon - 5 x-ray, 1 betta **Add 5 more x-rays later on**
10 Gallon - 5 Flame tetra, 1 red-eye

---

So thats the plan for now. Any comments from anyone? I reckon the flame tetra will keep the 10 gallon interesting while i shift my main focus to the 20 gallon. Look out for that 20 gallon journal, thats all for now..

comments welcome, peace out

James


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

Lucky you lanzarote! Bin freezing here in the UK. No change there. I like your choice of fish its a differnt one to the usual choice of neons and cardinals. I think you should get a nice plec for the 20 or some otos. Get them pics up i want to see them


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

I would put in some corydrous or other catfish. I like your rocks (I'm a fan of heavily planted tanks with lot's of rocks).


----------



## Kiran (Feb 13, 2006)

Your tank does look really good. I have big lava rocks in my 29g tank and i think it works really well. It seems to be disintegrating too, which makes the tank look different all the time. I would agree with corys but i reckon you could get a betta in there with some females. OR cardinals always look nice. Definately don't get a sae, they are the worst fish ever!


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Whats wrong with SAE?


----------



## Kiran (Feb 13, 2006)

IMO they are very aggressive. I have 2. One in my 10g and one in my 29g. They are great when they are small and eat lots of algae etc (which is great!) . . . but then they get massive and chase many other fish. The one in my 29g harassed my Flying fox and I just think they arent the best fish for a peaceful community tank.

Kiran


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

oy mate: may consider going with a plain black or blue background...plants would stand out more, and will help make the tank "cleaner" looking...IMO...keep up the good work...i've got dwarf cory's, dwarf puffers, and red cherry shrimp in my 10....


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK here's what's going down. Im currently giving the flame tetra away and trying some new fish. I was thinking about 4 livebearers i.e rainbowfish but anyone else can give ideas happily.

Thanks for the heads up on the background, il be doing it right away, reckon il go with black. 

After i used this tank as a holder, iv sort of half aquascaped it back into a nice tank with some glosso, repens, java moss etc. Going to buy a couple of extra plants for it though.

Anyone got any nice plants with small leaves or big (for a 10 gallon)?

Thats all for now..


----------

